# Boston Airport to Custom House



## stugy (Sep 11, 2011)

We will soon be going to the Custom House and flying in to the Boston airport.  I know there are many options for transportation to the resort from the airport.  My husband does not walk especially well, so I am looking for some imput as to what transportation to use that is also not so expensive. 
 We have already purchased some bus tours of the area, so perhaps there is bus transportation or is a cab a better idea, though I'm sure more expensive.  Thanks so much for any help on this
Pat


----------



## loafingcactus (Sep 11, 2011)

The taxi line at the airport can be truly painful- up to an hour standing in line.  It may be difficult for a person who is not well.  When I traveled on business I was allowed to get a car service there because the line was so aweful and the car service really doesn't cost that much more.  I don't recall which car service I used... I just googled and picked one.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 11, 2011)

There is are several options for water taxis from Logan to the Boston waterfront.  This one drops you off close to a Marriott hotel which has doormen.  I would think that they could get you a cab from there, because you'll still be several blocks from your destination.

*MBTA Harbor Express * This is a daily, year-round scheduled service between Quincy and Hull on the South Shore, Logan Airport, and Long Wharf in downtown Boston. The vessel service is part of the Massachusetts Bay Transit Authority (MBTA) system. The service offers the following features: 

State-of-the-art high-speed catamaran vessels providing a direct and comfortable ride in heated / air conditioned passenger cabins 
Bow-loading vessels that provide wheelchair accessibility 
Food and beverage service, and restrooms are available on- board 
Advance and bulk ticket purchase available 
Service To / From Long Wharf 
Seven minutes one way (approximately) 
Vessels depart Long Wharf from the dock (located to the north of the Marriott Long Wharf Hotel, and adjacent to Christopher Columbus Park) 
Convenient to the Financial District, Quincy Market/Faneuil Hall, Marriott Long Wharf Hotel, State Street, Government Center, and the North End 

It appears that it is $10 per person per trip.  It may just be easier and cost effective to take a cab from Logan.  You may be shocked by the cost, though.  I think it's about $30-35 for the short ride into Boston from Logan.  Once I had about a 1/2 wait for a cab (very late at night), but most of the time, there are plenty of cabs available.

Here is the link with your options for water taxis:
http://www.visitingdc.com/airports/logan-airport-water-taxi.asp

Outside of getting yourselves to the hotel, taking the MBTA ferry is a nice, very inexpensive way to get out into the harbor for a ride to one of the suburbs and back.  It's a nice thing to do in good weather.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been in and out of Logan about 50 times in my life and have never experienced a long line in the cab line.  Maybe I'm lucky.  It's about $24 bucks to Custom House and about 10-15 minutes.  

I love the T and use it when I'm there, but for the extra money, a cab is worth it to me.  The T lets you off about a five minute walk from Custom House, but who knows that the weather will bring and if it will leave on schedule or whether you need to wait a little.


----------



## radmoo (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally I think the T is the best way to CH but if you have mobility issues, it is most like NOT your best option.  Agreed that cabs at Logan are rarely a problem.  I'd just go out, hop one and not worry about it.  I surely wouldn't opt for the ferry and then the cab, just not worth it IMHO


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 12, 2011)

with luggage, take a cab

The T (subway or water shuttle) works well, but luggage combined with mobility issues will make it very difficult


----------



## stugy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi
Thanks all for the tips.  It sounds as though the best option for us is to take a cab.  While having a car or limo abailable for us sounds cool, I would rather use our money for tours and meals.  Also the ferries are equally cool. but probably more challenging.  Let's hope there is no long line for a cab.  We are arriving at 2:25 by Southwest.  We are really looking forward to this trip.
Pat


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, do take a cab. It's a short ride and is money well spent.

I've never, ever seen a wait for cabs, but I'm not saying it hasn't happened.

Please PM me and if you'd like, I can take you on a personal tour for a few hours.

I see that you're a fellow Allen House owner, too.


----------



## mybelle (Sep 14, 2011)

*Boston transport*

Hello. I am excited for your trip to the Custom House. We are scheduled for May of next year.  We have read about a one week pass that includes many of the public transport options, and is only $15 per person for the entire week.
We did a similar pass when we visited Chicago.  It may be something you could use after you get from the Airport. Have a great time. I  hope you'll post a bit of your highlights for us.  

http://www.mbta.com/fares_and_passes/passes/


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Stugy,
http://livingsocial.com/deals/125025?msdc_id=2&ref=BOSDeal092111_2_6691email
  New England Aquarium Tickets at reduced prices.


----------



## djs (Sep 23, 2011)

Stugy, don't know if you've already made your trip but the MBTA is actually a very easy option to the Custom House.  From your terminal you'd take a free shuttle bus to the Airport MBTA stop where you'd take a train into the City.  Get off at the Aquarium stop and walk to exit at the far end of the platform (towards the front of the train you just got off of).  The escalator there will take you up to the street where you will literally be across the street from the Custom House.

P.S I'd offer you Sox playoff tickets but unfortunately it's looking like I need to change my profile photo


----------



## erm (Sep 24, 2011)

Be sure to take the DUCK Tour while in Boston.  It's a hoot!


----------

